Ask HN: Is anything like TotalSpaces possible again with macOS? - benologist
======
BinaryAge
You can still run TotalSpaces on 10.11 El Capitan and 10.12 Sierra:
[http://totalspaces.binaryage.com/elcapitan](http://totalspaces.binaryage.com/elcapitan)

TotalSpaces is still being actively developed.

